# A or E numbers, which do you follow?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just curious;

When you're planning or travelling a Motorway route in Europe, do you use the Autoroute (A) Numbers or do you ever use the EuroRoute (E) Numbers?

pete


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry, Pete, I just go where the TomTom tells me to  :lol: 

Gerald


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Sorry Pete me too. My TT720 is quite accurate as it displayes E as well as A.

Bob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*A or E*

Hi

It depends where I am, Pete. For example, or a run from Calais to Paris, I look for the A26 and the A1. When returning from Italy, coming through Basle, I look for the signs for Mulhouse and the E25. The E25 is also the A35 in France, but the E35 goes to Germany.

As for sat nav - surplus weight - bin it.

Russell


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: A or E*



Rapide561 said:


> As for sat nav - surplus weight - bin it.
> 
> Russell


How can you say that,,my Tomtom is very upset and had to have a lie down for half an hour.
BTW I have C+E and D+E, but are now retired.
Russell what do I do about this ear Sat Dish?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Confushus he say...

Anyone who follow satnav blindly eventually end up down blind alley :roll: 

I tend to use a bit of both but it can sometimes be more straighforward to follow the E routes, for example you are going to Calais to Luxembourg via Lille, Tournai, Namur (you'll be familiar with that route Russel!)

Using autoroute no's....

A16, A25, A1, A27, A16, A7, A15, A4

Using Euro no's........

E40, E42, E411

pete


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pete and SORRY but I go wherever Auntie Sandra tells me to go!! :roll: :lol: I drive, she navigates.

Apart from that, we try to avoid autoroutes as much as we can. We like to find those hidden gems.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Confushus he say...
> 
> Anyone who follow satnav blindly eventually end up down blind alley :roll:
> 
> ...


Hi Pete,

For the motorhomers who haven't got a clue what "E" routes are see HERE

Over the years we have found the "E" road numbers very useful when having to transit through town/cities, it's sometimes easier to follow them than the local signs.

We only started using Sat Nav last year but I did find it very useful on a solo trip to Brittany earlier this year.

Many people associate Autoroutes with "Peage" (Tolls) but many are free, the ones in France that are "Peage" are bloody expensive.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Navigating*

Hi

Sat Nav reallt worries me. Taking this campsit as an example, we have people who arrive here i a right confused state, having been routed through villages, farm yards and so on. Yet, they have the CCC book with them and this site is 300 yards from the A5! Post codes, particularly in rural areas can cover huge areas.

When using street names however, it could be more reliable, but I have always managed without it. When I have tried to use it, I have been told I am on the A10 when I was on the M1, I was told I was in a "restricted area please make a U turn" when I was actually at Maidstone Services on the M20, and when leaving Calais I was told I had arrived at my destination which was still some 750 miles away. I remain unconvinced but the new motorhome has a different system, so I might just try it.

Russell


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

No machines, just paper but found it quite confusing with A and Es on the continent. Mismash of both really and trust to luck, madam's guesses and follow my nose.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> For the motorhomers who haven't got a clue what "E" routes are see HERE
> 
> Don


Thanks for the link Don, i've been looking all over but couldn't find that one, its now bookmarked :roll:

pete


----------

